# CS account deactivated. Help Please.



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 4, 2005)

I just added another year to my community supporter account using the support our site link.  But, for some reason, it now considers me a noncommunity supporter.  I've lost search PMs and ability to change my user title, though I retained my custom title.  And it asks me to consider becoming a community supporter.

Umm, help?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 6, 2005)

bump


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Still looking for someone to address this problem.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry I missed this. I'll check behind the scenes now.


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 8, 2005)

my regular account went down too.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

Overkitty, check it now. I disabled and re-enabled your account, and I noticed in your profile it now considers you a CS. Assuming this fixed it, you're set through 2006!


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Overkitty, check it now. I disabled and re-enabled your account, and I noticed in your profile it now considers you a CS. Assuming this fixed it, you're set through 2006!



i sent you an email.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

I sent a reply.


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> I sent a reply.



to me? or to Ao?

i'm lost.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

DaveyJones said:
			
		

> to me? or to Ao?
> 
> i'm lost.




To you. You might want to read it, and check your posts from last night, too.


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> To you. You might want to read it, and check your posts from last night, too.




i can't access my home email account at work.

last night?

the banter with Merric? i looked at that this morning.


----------



## Henry (Dec 8, 2005)

I re-sent the e-mail to your work account. Reply to me there.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 8, 2005)

DaveyJones said:
			
		

> i can't access my home email account at work.
> 
> last night?
> 
> the banter with Merric? i looked at that this morning.




I have no way to determine what is a "work" vs. a "home" email account.  I sent an e-mail to the account you have listed in your account.


----------



## DaveyJones (Dec 8, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I have no way to determine what is a "work" vs. a "home" email account.  I sent an e-mail to the account you have listed in your account.



i work at cdc.gov
home is mindspring.com or earthlink.net

i'll wait to read it when i get home i guess.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Overkitty, check it now. I disabled and re-enabled your account, and I noticed in your profile it now considers you a CS. Assuming this fixed it, you're set through 2006!





Everything seems to be working again.  Thanks Henry.  I'll eat a christmas cookie in your honor.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 9, 2005)

my CS account stuff is not working either. it should be good until 10-2007 twice.


----------



## Henry (Dec 9, 2005)

All right D, turn the key and see if she starts!

The problem is, you have two accounts - one multi-year account and one single-year one; I had to activate BOTH to get you going. I still don't have an answer on how to delete one. The best situation would be for us to delete one of your accounts, and set the other one to the max length of time you've purchased, and when it runs out, you just renew that. But with the software as it is, I can either disable the account, or delete ALL the accounts. 

So we'll work with what we have until a solution comes up. You shouldn't have a problem until October of next year, anyway.


----------



## diaglo (Dec 9, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> All right D, turn the key and see if she starts!
> 
> The problem is, you have two accounts - one multi-year account and one single-year one; I had to activate BOTH to get you going. I still don't have an answer on how to delete one. The best situation would be for us to delete one of your accounts, and set the other one to the max length of time you've purchased, and when it runs out, you just renew that. But with the software as it is, I can either disable the account, or delete ALL the accounts.
> 
> So we'll work with what we have until a solution comes up. You shouldn't have a problem until October of next year, anyway.





almost back to sorts. i can't access the Ennie Judges forum now.

i think it may have gotten more messed up this morning. i just bought Algolei a 3 year membership via Paypal.


----------



## Henry (Dec 9, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> almost back to sorts. i can't access the Ennie Judges forum now.




As one of my favorite characters* used to say, _"ONE MO' TIME!"_

I had to manually add that in, and forgot about it.


_*Loc Dog from "Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood (1996)"_


----------



## diaglo (Dec 9, 2005)

thanks, Henry.

i'm in again.

IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Algolei (Dec 10, 2005)

How...how did I get here?   

I was just in my bunker, safe and secure for Christmas!  Wha' happen'd?  AAAUGH!


----------

